# ~*~LAMBS~*~When will she lamb? THEY'RE HERE!!!!!



## secuono (Apr 30, 2013)

((((CHECK THE LAST POST, #12 FOR THE GOOD NEWS!))))


Looks like my 2nd girl will lamb at some point.
Anyone want to guess as to when; guesses as to how many?


Everyone was shorn today, hopefully it wasn't too stressful on her!












Flock


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 30, 2013)

My guess is she will have twins in a month, give or take a few days!!!
You have beautiful sheep!!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 30, 2013)

A month, huh?
My other ewe had a single on March 9th; she didn't bag up until 2-3 days before!
I knew something was off the day before; she wasn't with the flock that much and same thing the morning she had the lamb. Her ewe daughter was calling to her both days and she wouldn't respond, that's what got me checking on them. But this ewe doesn't have any of her last year lambs with her, so I may not notice when she vanishes.


Thanks!!




Oh, in the 3rd pic, with the dog and pony. Ewe who had her lamb on March 9th is pictured with her ram lamb. He is huge! Center.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 30, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> A month, huh?
> My other ewe had a single on March 9th; she didn't bag up until 2-3 days before!
> I knew something was off the day before; she wasn't with the flock that much and same thing the morning she had the lamb. Her ewe daughter was calling to her both days and she wouldn't respond, that's what got me checking on them. But this ewe doesn't have any of her last year lambs with her, so I may not notice when she vanishes.
> 
> ...


Lol, that is according to how mine look, but if yours are quick at bagging up, ya never know, maybe she only has a week!!!  I still bet on the twins though!!!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 30, 2013)

No idea. Last year they had twins and triplets and I knew they were cooking something for about a month. But this year, the one with the single, it just showed up nearly out of the blue!

I'm hoping she has twin girls!!! I'ma cry if they are all boys again...


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 30, 2013)

I would guess about a month too; but its only a guess.  The udder just looks so small still.  I'll keep my fingers crossed     that its sooner, that she gives you warning and that its twin ewes-no problems!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 30, 2013)

You've got some fat sheep! I remember when mine used to look like that 

I say your ewe will have 1-2 within the next 2-3 weeks.

BTW did you shear them this year? Or did you have someone come out and do it?


----------



## secuono (May 1, 2013)

They're not fat, they are 'healthy size.' I hate seeing any livestock with ribs, hips, ect sticking out, it's disgusting. JMO
They're fed nothing but what's growing under their feet year round. Maybe some hay for a month or two out of winter, but not much. Even the horses find enough grass, there's almost no such thing as winter in VA anymore...lol. 

I won't be shearing them ever, hopefully. Had a pro do it this year, took no time at all and she shaved them down good. Last year a random person with a shearer did them and left a ton here and there, cut em up, terrible and over priced. I'm trying to sell the Oster Shearmaster I have, no need for it.


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, her hoohoo is red, little wet looking and somewhat swollen...I guess she really is preggers.  Ideas on how long after that it might be?
She looks a bit rounder and her udders seem a bit larger, too.


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2013)

Thoughts on how long she has now?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

She's making getting closer for sure!  With my ewes, about 12 to 24 hours before they birth their teats get full and are sticking out at right angles...except for one...she fools me every year...I am positive she will go first and soon...she has always been the last 

Wishing twin ewe lambies for you


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

GUESS WHAT?!? GUESS WHAT?!!?

~*~We have NEWBORN LAMBS!!!~*~


Dogs kept barking around 11pm, so I went out to listen and I heard a strange noise like a cricket or frog. Then it sounded again and I knew it was a newborn lamb!
Blanka had white TWIN GIRLS!!!
Put up a fence in the barn, put down hay and filled a feeder of water for them. Left my LED flashlight on for them all to see the new fence.
Pictures in the morning!!!!!
I'm so excited!!





:bun

Thanks for the good twin girl wishes all!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 17, 2013)

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!  How exciting!!!!  
Will be waiting for the pics!!!!


----------



## woodsie (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't wait for pics...congrats on the twin girls - gotta love that!


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 17, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  

How exciting!!  Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, one lamb is sick, don't know if she will make it. Other lamb is thin, mom isn't making enough milk, will have to bottle feed her. 

Here's lamb B, drank 20 fl oz of milk replacer, feeling better. Lamb A is on the couch with me, no idea if she will pull through, not 100% sure what's wrong or if she can be fixed.


----------

